# Mini Stroke/TIA



## junior (Sep 15, 2005)

Four days after passing my medical for a cat. 1 driving license (Iam over 70) I suffered a mini stroke/TIA. This was just 10 days ago and I am still awaiting medical consultation. However, the DVLA website indicates that the consequences of this condition are 1 month no driving a car etc., one year suspension for a cat. C1 vehicle. My motorhome is a Burstner T700 3850 MAW.

Although it's early days I'm having to consider the options.

1) Lay the motorhome up for 12 mths in the hope that after that period and after successfully passing a medical my license will be reinstated.

2) Assuming all goes well for the next month I'll be able to drive a vehicle up to 3500 kgs. so sell the motorhome and buy one with the lower MAW.

3) Go back to tugging.

4) If the medical profession doesn't tell me anything go on as before.

I should mention I appear to have suffered no ill effects from the TIA, merely a loss of memory during the attack (it lasted 8 hrs). So coordination, eyesight, movement etc. all appear to be unaltered.

Option 2) above is going to be expensive.

Option 4) is not very sensible.

Furthermore there are the insurance aspects. What terms and premiums are the insurance company likely to offer when I break the news to them. 

I know it's a personal decision but it helps to write the facts down and there must be others who have encountered similar situations. I'd be interested in any comments.

Junior


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Junior

I know a couple in a similar situation, they sold the Motorhome and started staying away in Bed and Breakfast's. 

They also spend a few weeks per year a way in a Log Cabin in the Lakes, they have proved to me life goes on.

Good luck with your decision.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Firstly Junior, I am glad you do not seem to have any residual effects of the TIA, but do take it as a shot across the bow and think carefully about your health and lifestyle. TIAs are a warning and I believe there is clear evidence that many go on to have bigger strokes, so please listen carefully to any medical advice to slow down or change your lifestyle to try to prevent this.

There is a risk that a further TIA (which often occurs) might be different in its manifestation and may affect your ability to drive at the time. That is why there is a month-long ban on driving anything at all, as the recurrence window is often during the first month.

Your insurance will be invalidated if you don't tell the company, laying you open to a charge of driving whilst uninsured as well as leaving you with a potentially huge bill if you have an accident. Could you afford to pay to rebuild someones house or pay for their injuries (or even their life) if you blacked out at the wheel. These things can be very brief but devestating in their consequence.

Do you want to be unable to travel freely at least for the next year, and possibly for longer until your license is returned, or would you prefer to use your time cruising and stopping when you choose to? If the former, lay it up for a year and hope you then get the license back. If the latter, sell the van and buy something a bit smaller and make the most of your life. None of us knows what will happen tomorrow, let alone next week or next month, so for me I would say live for today, especially as you say you are over 70. Oh, and as my kids say to us, remember shrouds don't have pockets, so use what you have whilst you are here, you can't take it with you when you die!

Sorry if this seems blunt and brutal, but you did canvas my opinion, and in my job I have to be short and to the point!! Anyway, stay well.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Junior.

It's good to see another post from you after such a long time but I am sorry that it's your current circumstances which have triggered it.
I hope you continue to recover and that you can motorhome again.

When I was coming up to 70 I gave a great deal of thought to whether I should go for an extension of my then current license to allow me to drive over 3500kg but decided I was likely to downsize rather than upsize so opted for the reduced license. I haven't regetted it as I haven't the worry of the 3 yearly medical to maintain it.

Looking at your previous posts I see in your post  certificate of conformity you mention you had '_Just taken delivery of new burstner perf.t700 which is plated at 3500_' and went on to discus the possibility of upgrading it to 3850kg.

Is this the van which you talk of in your post today and did you get it upgraded or did you change your motorhome.
If it is the same one then another option for you is to have it downgraded again to allow you to drive on a 3500kg and under license.

My best wishes for continued improvement and please let us know how you get on.
Even if you can't get out in your motorhome at the moment, at least you can come here and talk about it.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Sorry to hear about your TIA but try to think positive.
My husband had TIA's many years ago that affected his sight but the attack only lasted a few minutes. Over the past 20 years he has only had about 3 more.
Do you any take aspirin?

About the situation with your MH, does your wife drive?
If so maybe a downsize is the answer to something that she could manage. I am the main driver of our MH though my husband still has a license aged 80. 

I think if I were you I would downsize anyway because then you do not have the problem of the additional driving test and you will probably be able to carry on MHing much longer.

Best wishes Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Downsize seems to be a sensible option.
The vehicle may seem smaller but have all the conveniences that you require. 

I was a tugger for 20 odd years and have had mh for only three.
I find it less stressful and we take it easy. We are never in a race to get anywhere. If the ferry has gone another will be along soon


Best regards
Dave P


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

had a tia 4years ago, couldnt drive for a month, dvla revoked my hgv 1 license,they let me keep car/bike licence. had the full checks done angiography, myocardial perfusion scans, took 3 years for dvla to reinstate my hgv licence but at the same time after the in depth examinations, i know that every thing is working in good order, still taking the small aspirin and atorvastin everyday.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*TIA*

 Ciao, and hope you don't let it get you down too much.
I find that mentally I've changed a lot, for the worse, but can still keep cheerful.
I drive on a cat. B licence with no problem, with my motorhome, 3500 Kg. Just have to watch the big step down from the driver's seat. Can do easily 500 Kms. or more sat in the driving seat, but need a stick to walk up hills. Just carry on as normal as much as you can, making sure you keep up your medication.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

I had a TIA about 7 years ago.
I was working in Chiswick on a night job and during a tea and ciggy break, my speech became slurred and got pins and needles in one arm.
Fortunately one of my colleagues was a hypochondriac, and recognised the symptoms straight away - ambulance called and off to hospital I went.
They did a few basic tests, gave me a bottle of aspirin and sent me away with a recommendation to see my doctor when I got home. Nothing mentioned about not driving.
Saw my doc, who told me to take a couple of weeks off work and stop smoking.
AGAIN, no mention at all of not driving.

Are some TIAs different from others?
I ask because other posters seem to have had it taken more seriously than mine was.

Incidentally, I didn't give up smoking, and now have arterial damage - so, as somebody else mentioned, do treat it as a shot across the bows, and clean up your lifestyle, I really wish I had.


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

Junior

I am sorry to hear about the TIA and after medical advice you have to go with the decision that your are comfortable with.

I also have hit a problem as we had planned a 3 to 4 month trip of Europe starting next month. Unfortunately I have just recently been diagnosed with a suspect bleed in the brain stem which has left me with a weakness on my left side similar to a stroke. Hopefully I am told the symptoms may resolve over the next few months.

As I have recently retired and we have also purchased a new motorhome I feel very frustrated that we have been advised not to travel. 

I know that most of you are more than aware of the lessons we learn in life, don't put off today what you think you can do tomorrow. 

Good luck Junior but you can see from the positive replys that members who have suffered the same problems are still travelling and enjoying life.

Best Wishes

Steve


----------



## junior (Sep 15, 2005)

*mini stroke[TIA*

My thanks to everybody who has. responded on this subject. Happily no recurrence to date so am waiting for the medics.

On the subject of the mh Autostratus picked up on the point that I originally had the mh replated to 3850. What a foolish boy!

Trying to be legal. I now realise that many of the largish vehicles plated at 3500 must be running around well over the MAW.

So Im now trying to go about having the mh replated. I've been told various tales about this proceedure varying from 'I don't think it's possible' to 'it's a simple paper exercise'. If the latter is the case and there is no recurrence of ITA I can be up and away as soon as the medics give me the all clear.

Thanks again to everyone for your contribution.

Was it John Lennon who said: Life is what happens when you are busy making plans.

Junior.


----------



## junior (Sep 15, 2005)

*Mini stroke /TIA*

MIKEYM I'm astonished at the casual way your TIA was handled. I've read that the likelihood of a further incident occuring within a month is 1 in 3 and the following 12 months is also fairly critical.

For my part it's 3 weeks now since the ITA but my first appointment with the consultant is 10 days off yet. Apparently Wales has been cited as the the worst in Europe for stroke treatment and aftercare. However I understand that whilst a TIA is referred to as a mini stroke in no way is it a stroke. I'm feeling no after effects whatsoever so it's keep your fingers crossed time.

Junior.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Fingers crossed you can buck the statistics! Hoping you stay in good health and are soon back in the MH.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Mini stroke /TIA*



junior said:


> ..........For my part it's 3 weeks now since the ITA but my first appointment with the consultant is 10 days off yet. Apparently Wales has been cited as the the worst in Europe for stroke treatment and aftercare. However I understand that whilst a TIA is referred to as a mini stroke in no way is it a stroke. I'm feeling no after effects whatsoever so it's keep your fingers crossed time.
> 
> Junior.


Nice to hear that so far you've had no after effects and good progress is being made.
I hope you make a complete recovery and can soon get back to a normal life albeit taking note of the warning and perhaps adjusting rather than having to radically change your lifestyle.

Good luck.


----------

